# nanobsd image vs. original OS



## j4ck (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all
Thank you all helping me building an image. I did it without any problems. But there are some problems still 
I don't have services which I have in my original OS in my image e.g. I have asterisk in my original OS but I don't have it in my image also dahdi and so on. Another thing is that, I can't find rc.conf, boot.config in my image which I have them in my original OS!

I have some solutions in my mind but I don't whether they are correct or not. I put necessary packages in /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd/Pkg. Am I right?


----------

